# Opinions on arowana tankmates?



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a 90gal and just wanted to check your opinions on tankmates. And to Pablo, I already know you think its too cramped 

So to get back on track, I was thinking either tiger datnoid, clown loaches or rays.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

No I don't think it's too cramped, I KNOW it's too cramped. But atleast you realise you're doing something wrong before you do it so you're free to proceed with your aquatic abomenation as you please


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Btw, a 90G will hold like one pair of dats comfortably when fullgrown with a few small homies for movement... but... you know


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I'd only put in one dat 

So I think I am settling for clowns and a dat or dat and a ray.

Unless rays can be kept with clowns... which I doubt


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

As long as the clown loaches don;t fit in the Dat's mouth, it's all good .


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I want a dat but I don't know where to find one nor do I have the coins to buy one 

Can clowns be kept with rays?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Can you say poor tank mate selection  ?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Nah, I think there are too many things going on in that tank.

My focus is on my aro, not the big ass flagtail and the other crap that is in there. Plus, you shouldn't be posting kman's picture without his permission


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

Clowns, rays, dats are great tank mates, the clowns could be eatin by a ray. The only thing is that rays get massive in size, I would suggest doing alot of research before purchasing a ray. A small ray gets to 18" and you need a tank with a foot print that is atleast 3' wide to house for life. 
You need to up grade your tank as an arow will grow to 36" or it will die a premature death, which is a huge shame. I hope you do what is right for the fish and not just what you feel looks good and fits the budget. As fish keepers we have a responsibilty to house our fish in the best possible conditions possible. I am not saying that we all should have 10,000 gallon tanks for our fish but atleast try to be responsible in what we keep and how we keep them...
alright I will get off my soap box now.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Arowana and Discus?*

Ok,

Here is the million dollars question:
How about an arowana with Discus???
I think I would love that but wonder if they would love each other?

a


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

Arowana and discus are fine. silvers are great with discus due to the fact they are from the same waters.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I had my larger green with 4 large discus but he would attack them so now I have them in with my smaller green.

I settled for blood parrots and a ray with my larger green.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

I have seen a tank that was housing a large adult Arowana, and as dithers/ other tank mates was neons. The reason this worked for them was because the neons were just to small for the aro to even take notice of them as a food source plus they kept the aro fed up.

I am not sure if i have said this or not if I am repeating myself I am sorry.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

That's pretty cool but I don't have the cash to try that out


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Clown loaches require lots of current and lots of cover so IMO (and a lot of others) are totally unsuitable for the type of setup that suits Aros or Rays.

e.g. my 125 gallon Clown Loach tank has around 300gph of water movement.

Martin.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

Brian said:


> That's pretty cool but I don't have the cash to try that out


Could always start with a baby aro to start, in dragon they have baby aros starting from 30 - 50 dollars. Grow the aro up and then add neons after..


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a 14" green and a 10" green aro already... thanks  and they both go for food as small as tetrabits as I see them eat it when I feed my discus.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

LOL ok that makes sense.. how is the aggresion between the two aros?


----------

